# Seed storage



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Apologize in advance if this has already been covered. I have a bunch of extra seeds and I was wondering if I seal em up in a in a Mylar bag and keep them in the fridge would that help keep them till next year?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just going to bump this a bit so I can know


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You can store them in paper envelopes at room temp and they will be fine. My tomatoes this year are from 5 year old seeds I found in a box with my gardening books. They were unopened seed packets.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Paper envelopes work well. Keep in a dry, cool dark place. Should last a few years.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I keep mine in the beer fridge in the garage.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, so would the Mylar help or hurt?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just put them in a paper envelope and keep in a cool dry place. Don't waste your Mylar bags. another option is to put them in an empty medication bottle, my FIL has done this for many years and it works well.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Mint! Thanks for the replies !


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Another option is to put them in an empty medication bottle, my FIL has done this for many years and it works well.


Haha, you beat me to it.... my grandfather saved EVERY old vitamin bottle and relabeled with various contents, and he definitely kept lots of seeds in them. The dark colored plastic protects the seeds from light as well. You can fit many rolled -up small envelopes of seeds in one bottle, too.


----------

